# P-40 Video



## sunny91 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi: I have great sound in this video..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

That's very well done...... that engine really purrs !!

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 13, 2007)

nice vid..

thanks


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 14, 2007)

I couldn't see the video, but the audio was awesome!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 14, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> I couldn't see the video, but the audio was awesome!



Perhaps u need to update your version of Windows Media Player


----------



## sunny91 (Sep 14, 2007)

You can take VLC media player, it is a good player without codec..

VLC media player - Overview

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome video. Thanks for a great post. Love that engine.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2007)

That was nice.


----------



## renrich (Sep 14, 2007)

Outstanding, thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice vid.


----------

